# minimum size betta-tank?



## pete zahut (Feb 12, 2010)

what is the minimum size for a pair of bettas?
i'm planning to do them in a 30 gallon tank, is this enough?
their are only peaceful fish in the tank, so the betta's don't get hurt.
greetingss


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

what do you mean pair? Like a male and female breeding pair? They can NOT be kept together unless strictly for breeding.. then they must be separated.

You can only keep females together in groups of 6 and males can't be kept together.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

....Well, you can't keep a pair of Betta Splendens(assuming thats the species your referring to)together without a divider unless for a short period of time for breeding. Thats a disaster waiting to happen. It may be possible in a heavily planted 100+ gallon, but only the most experienced should attempt that....and its still a huge risk. 

You can have a male and female in a tank if there is a divider between them, just make sure its secure. The smallest tank size that can be divided is a 5 gallon, though 10+ gallons is always better.

If you don't want to divide, you could always try a female Sorority, but even those can be risky.

A single betta of either gender in a community of 10+ gallons would be just fine, but be prepared with a 2.5 gallon + spare tank in case your betta doesn't take to having tank mates and/or gets picked on and choose tank-mates carefully.


----------



## pete zahut (Feb 12, 2010)

ok, in that case I'm going to take 1 nice batta splendens male, thanks for the comments.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

30 gallons would be great for a betta! What other fish do you have in there?


----------



## pete zahut (Feb 12, 2010)

I've got 6 albino cory's and 9 barbus pentazona's, 
all very peacefull fish, but the barbs are quite hyperactive when there's food around 
greetings


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Barbs can be hella mean to bettas. The corys are perfect though me betta loves those guys.


----------



## pete zahut (Feb 12, 2010)

these barbs are not agressive or mean, no finbiters at all. they are very shy fish.
a cory looking for food scares the hell out of them XD
a betta with all it's colors and big fins must be scary enough to leave it alone.
and they are bottom fish, they hardly ev get above 3 inches from the bottom.
greetings


----------



## pete zahut (Feb 12, 2010)

barbus pentazona is often confused with barbus tetrazona, wich is THE example of a finbiter. but the pentazona is peacefull.


----------

